# The Official 1/14 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 7, 2008)

Luckily, this heat looks to be short-lived and I'm hearing rumblings about an event (i.e. snow!) for 1/14. Obviously, this is a ways out so we'll label this one "wild speculation" at this point...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Luckily, this heat looks to be short-lived and I'm hearing rumblings about an event (i.e. snow!) for 1/14. Obviously, this is a ways out so we'll label this one "wild speculation" at this point...



That would be sweet....For the last 3 years that weekend has been a total waste weather wise.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think there's always going to be a chance for a storm in the upcoming weather pattern...tons of activity. More than temperature this upcoming pattern looks to be marked by storminess...just like december...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2008)

It will surely dump because I'll be in Jackson Hole on Doc Martins day..


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Greg, I was just itchin' to start a "when's the cold-spell coming?  I've already had enough of this heat wave.  Scott has been suspiciously quiet, and his channel 5 reports are rather diplomatic...  
C'mon Ullr......


----------



## KingM (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, it's great to be talking cold again. I was at Mount Ellen today and while the snow coverage was still excellent I kept noting the warmth, the wind, and the fog. Not a good combination.


----------



## hammer (Jan 9, 2008)

*Storm Sun/Mon?*

Saw some info on a possible late weekend storm over on accuweather.com...


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/22413-mlk-day-storm-speculation-thread.html


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/22413-mlk-day-storm-speculation-thread.html



Isn't MLK two Mondays from now?  I think Hammer was asking about this coming Sun/Mon??


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't MLK two Mondays from now?  I think Hammer was asking about this coming Sun/Mon??



Whoa. :blink: I'm retarded. Not only did I think that MLK Day was this coming Monday, but I started a storm discussion thread about it... Merged and threat title fixed.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Whoa. :blink: I'm retarded. Not only did I think that MLK Day was this coming Monday, but I started a storm discussion thread about it... Merged and threat title fixed.



I was wondering what the hell you've been talking about... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Luther_King_Day



> Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., _observed on the third Monday of January each year_, *around the time of King's birthday, January 15*.



I focused on the bolded part and ignore the italicized part... :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2008)

Snow storm on Sunday-Monday?  That's when I will be back at Burke.  A powder day would be mighty tasty.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Snow storm on Sunday-Monday?  That's when I will be back at Burke.  A powder day would be mighty tasty.....



Hate to say it, but it's looking like a SNE event, right now...


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Whoa. :blink: I'm retarded. Not only did I think that MLK Day was this coming Monday, but I started a storm discussion thread about it... Merged and threat title fixed.


It was all good intent Greg.  I'll take two storms, please: 1/14 AND MLK.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2008)

billski said:


> It was all good intent Greg.  I'll take two storms, please: 1/14 AND MLK.




Lets see if we can get 2008 to follow the pattern of 2007 where a Holiday = a snow storm.  We already had it work on New Year's Day!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2008)

NECN was calling for 4" tonight in Northern Maine


----------



## Angus (Jan 10, 2008)

from matt noyes web site - hopeful...

Keep in mind, though, that the jet stream trough - with cold air to the north and a storm track right along the jet stream winds - will be gradually moving east with a series of energetic disturbances tugging it across the country. Eventually, it goes to figure that this storm path will reach the Eastern Seaboard, and if a strong enough disturbance has sufficient timing, a coastal storm would be possible.  A stronger potential for this arrives Sunday night through Monday, and the track of the storm is still highly questionable, yet quite critical with cold air only gradually building in, and especially the coastal plain still vulnerable to warming from an onshore wind, so if this storm does indeed take shape, snow would be most likely the farther inland, north and west one is, and rain would be more likely the closer to the coast and the farther south and east one is.  This is definitely one for all of New England to watch.

The new establishing trough only slowly moves east, which means when the next energetic disturbance rides to the East Coast on Tuesday, the storm path may not be all that much farther east, meaning New England may actually need to watch two systems in 60 hours, depending upon the evolution of the pattern.  Either way, the trough will return to the east, and this brings a good chance of near and below normal temperatures through the remainder of the month, which is the change I've been waiting for in recent discussions, and still appears to be on target if all goes as planned.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2008)

Angus said:


> from matt noyes web site - hopeful...
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that the jet stream trough - with cold air to the north and a storm track right along the jet stream winds - will be gradually moving east with a series of energetic disturbances tugging it across the country. Eventually, it goes to figure that this storm path will reach the Eastern Seaboard, and if a strong enough disturbance has sufficient timing, a coastal storm would be possible.  A stronger potential for this arrives Sunday night through Monday, and the track of the storm is still highly questionable, yet quite critical with cold air only gradually building in, and especially the coastal plain still vulnerable to warming from an onshore wind, so if this storm does indeed take shape, snow would be most likely the farther inland, north and west one is, and rain would be more likely the closer to the coast and the farther south and east one is.  This is definitely one for all of New England to watch.
> 
> The new establishing trough only slowly moves east, which means when the next energetic disturbance rides to the East Coast on Tuesday, the storm path may not be all that much farther east, meaning New England may actually need to watch two systems in 60 hours, depending upon the evolution of the pattern.  Either way, the trough will return to the east, and this brings a good chance of near and below normal temperatures through the remainder of the month, which is the change I've been waiting for in recent discussions, and still appears to be on target if all goes as planned.



too many words.  what did he say?


----------



## Euler (Jan 10, 2008)

billski said:


> too many words.  what did he say?



I guess he said that it's not certain and not impossible that we may or may not get zero, one, or two snowstorms between Sunday and Thursday next week:smile:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2008)

billski said:


> too many words.  what did he say?



Depends where you live Sun/Mon about whether it's wet or white, then maybe another storm Tues/Wed (more likely to be white) and that storm looks like it will bring a pattern change that get's us back in the cold air for the rest of the month


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 10, 2008)

the Cliff Note Version:  Chances are there will be weather on Sunday Monday Tuesday.   Its amazing that Weathermen/women have insurance policies that protect them from giving an incorrect forecast...its a tough biz

I'm ski burning tonight.....some old K2 Fours and Atomics.....there WILL BE SNOW!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Whoa. :blink: I'm retarded. Not only did I think that MLK Day was this coming Monday, but I started a storm discussion thread about it... Merged and threat title fixed.



Purely more wild speculation... Looks like the GFS has something big in store for the 20-21st, which happens to be MLK weekend. Therefore, you may only be slightly retarded (or maybe you can just see that far into the future ;-) )


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh goodie, excellent skiing conditions in my backyard:

:angry::angry::angry::angry::smash::uzi::flame:

Snow Map--Low Confidence for Now
Friday, January 11, 2008
[SIZE=+1]
HERE'S MY FIRST GUESS AT THE SNOW MAP FOR THE SUNDAY-MONDAY STORM.
I probably should not post the map yet with all the doubt on the track of the storm, but it seems to me the models are coming into a consensus that the track will remain off the coast and that the storm ends up being a I-95 corridor storm. I know that opens up a lot of debate on the p-type given the fact the storms have produced mixed precip in that area. My confidence level is low on the forecast at this time, but it at least is a first guess as to what might happen. I am sure as we go through the next 24 hours we will see various solutions on the track of the storm. 
One of the issues with the storm is the clipper coming across the Great Lakes and the role that clipper plays in the track of the storm. I think the GFS is trying to make a lot out of that clipper, which in turn pushes the storm farther out to sea. That might be correct, but again, it might not. The map below is based on that clipper being stronger and nudging the storm eastward. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2008)

Still a few days away. Things can change...in either direction.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2008)

I know it's not ideal for the northern guys, but I'll take 3-6" at Sundown to get things going again...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2008)

Of course....I'm leaving for Smuggs this afternnon for 5 days...now LI is on track, but Smuggs is off....I cant win here!!!!  hopefully it'll swing back west and dump!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Still a few days away. Things can change...in either direction.


 
And they most likely will, to a storm even further offshore.

At the very least Eastern C.T may get some snow to cover up all the mud and ugly browish colored snow that remains.

I still have a week before we go ice skating at sugarloaf, maybe a miracle will happen.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like Worcester is forecasted to get about 0.8" of precipitation in the form of snow Sunday into Monday:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=MA&stn=KORH&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec





Looks like the mighty WaWa wins out for this one......so far...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right now we have the typical weather that one would expect for early January, such as thunder, lightning and heavy rain:-roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like the ski areas on Long Island and Natucket are going to get dumped on..woo hoo


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like Worcester is forecasted to get about 0.8" of precipitation in the form of snow Sunday into Monday:
> 
> http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=MA&stn=KORH&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec
> 
> ...



Yep...working from home monday so I can get an early start, then be @ wa for 430 pm...


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2008)

The latest GFS model is showing Hartford with over an inch of precip:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=CT&stn=KBDL&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

A foot maybe?


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is from my area forecast discussion and since I am east of Manchester and west of Willimantic my guess is that I will get 4-6", but who cares as there is no skiing near here.

MODELS ARE SIGNALING AN OCEAN ENHANCED SNOW EVENT THANKS TO ONSHORE
FLOW. COULD ALSO SEE SOME SNOW BANDING LATER SUNDAY NIGHT INTO
MORNING MORNING. HIGH PRESSURE REMAINS TO THE N OF NEW ENGLAND...SO
CURRENT FORECAST SUGGESTS THAT MOST AREAS SHOULD SEE SNOW...WITH A
MIX OR ALL RAIN ALONG THE IMMEDIATE SOUTH COAST...CAPE COD AND THE
ISLANDS. THE NEXT QUESTION IS...HOW MUCH SNOW? GIVEN THAT THERE IS
STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY FOR THIS EVENT...*WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO*
*SEE A PLOWABLE SNOW FOR AREAS EAST OF MANCHESTER TO WORCESTER TO*
*WILLIMANTIC WITH THE CURRENT TRACK.* *THINKING THIS COULD BE CLOSE TO*
*AN ADVISORY EVENT AT THIS TIME*...BUT ALL MAY CHANGE WITH UPDATED
MODEL RUNS.

Advisory event would mean less than 6" would be expected.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2008)

I want HEAVY SNOW.  Then all this meterology discussion will die and we'll all be too tired to post our trip reports.  Now that's the life I want


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

The models are coming back to the west with the system with even Barre/Montpelier picking up a half inch of snow precip:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=VT&stn=KMPV&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

Oh....and get a load of Friday!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Accuweather is predicting 3-6" for our Sugarloaf trip, while Snowforecast says 7-10"

I have seen forecasts of 6-12" for Coventry, so school will probably be out on monday.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

The NWS just ussued a Winter Storm Watch for Litchfield, I guess Hartford, Tolland and Windham counties will come online soon. Our NWS office is quite slow and lazy IMO to update their forecast products.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> The NWS just ussued a Winter Storm Watch for Litchfield, I guess Hartford, Tolland and Windham counties will come online soon. Our NWS office is quite slow and lazy IMO to update their forecast products.



prob of 8 inches Monday






  prob of 12 inches Monday


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 12, 2008)

This is from Weather.com for northeastern NJ and southeastern NY:

/O.NEW.KOKX.WS.A.0001.080114T0200Z- 080114T1700Z/ NORTHERN FAIRFIELD- SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-WESTERN PASSAIC- BERGEN- EASTERN PASSAIC-ESSEX-HUDSON- UNION-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND- NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)- BRONX-RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)- QUEENS-NASSAU- NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK- SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK- 410 PM EST SAT JAN 12 2008
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH MONDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN UPTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH MONDAY MORNING.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN SUNDAY EVENING AND INCREASE IN INTENSITY SUNDAY NIGHT. THE SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES LATE SUNDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY MONDAY BEFORE TAPERING OFF MONDAY AFTERNOON. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR 6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOWFALL BY THE TIME THE SNOW ENDS. THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY AS TO THE SNOW AMOUNTS... DEPENDING ON THE TRACK THE STORM TAKES.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW... SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

*5-12"*

5-12" for my area:



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 333 PM EST SAT JAN 12 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

This guy has a pretty decent track record:

http://wxrisk.com/


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 12, 2008)

I like that map, my home is in the "up to 18 inches" area!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

I live right on the line of the 18", so does that mean I will only get 17":lol::lol:

Seriously, Woof, Woof???

Who is this person, Sgt Odball from Kelly's Heroes?

Where you come from, a hero is some kind of wierd sandwich.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You mean you never heard the expression "Now lets go woof it up" ?  meaning lets go have a most excellent time...


 

I can't say I have.

I like this fellows enthusiasm, though I doubt anyone will see more than 12" out of this storm, though It would be great to be proven wrong.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2008)

Powder day for AZ Team at Pat's Peak. Bad for racing, but that only accounts for two runs. Good for all the rest of them.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You mean you never heard the expression "Now lets go woof it up" ?  meaning lets go have a most excellent time...



Jerry, I have heard of "lets go whoop it up."  Not to get too anal here, but "whoop" is in the dictionary, defined as  you describe.  "Woof" is a sound a dog makes.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

*the odds*



loafer89 said:


> I can't say I have.
> 
> I like this fellows enthusiasm, though I doubt anyone will see more than 12" out of this storm, though It would be great to be proven wrong.



I like the probability maps at NWS better than a range statement: 

As of 730am sunday EST,  at least 4"=high,  at least 8"= moderate, at least 12" = slight chance.  

I think this is a much better way of setting the expectations properly.  With a range of inches, you get the impression the odds are the same through the entire continuum, which of course is not.

see: http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 13, 2008)

We just got put under a watch for 6+.....is this thing heading more north/inland than originally thought? I havent paid much attention to the weather/news lately.....


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 13, 2008)

That map ain't right. This storm is too fast for those accums. 
I don't buy it.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

NOAA says I can expect 7"-15" from this storm, but that is quite a large spread in snowfall accumulation.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

Powder day at Yagoo Valley:lol::lol:

WE CONTINUE TO EXPECT MOST OF THE PRECIPITATION TO BE SNOW.
FROM CLIMATOLOGY...A TRACK OVER THE BENCHMARK SHOULD BRING THE
HEAVIEST SNOW TO NORTHEAST CT-NORTHWEST RI-BOSTON METROWEST AND
METRONORTH.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

nelsapbm said:


> We just got put under a watch for 6+.....is this thing heading more north/inland than originally thought? I havent paid much attention to the weather/news lately.....



a watch (means there is a probability) is different from a warning (means it's likely).  There is no watch for Burlington.  Where are you?

NWS maps suggest  that while 6+ is a possibility, its a low probability.  Burlington is on the outer limit of that watch.  

The way I read, central vt. may see as much as 6 inches tops, but 2-4 is more likely.  It's a southern new england storm, tracking from CT and MA then NE to coastal ME.  CT, MA and SE NY (i.e. Hunter) stand to be the winners.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> NOAA says I can expect 7"-15" from this storm, but that is quite a large spread in snowfall accumulation.



that's why I say look at the probabilities.  Best way to read a range like this is, 7 is most probable, 15 is a stretch, the actual amount will be somewhere in between, probably on the lower end.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> That map ain't right. This storm is too fast for those accums.
> I don't buy it.



which map?


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

wxrisk.com last call:

http://wxrisk.com/LASTCALL.jpg

De-hyped things a bit and dropped the 'up to 18"'. Only a single "woof" now too....


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm about 17 miles from Burlington....yup....we're on the cusp of the watch.  At least the mts will get some which is what matters most!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

NOAA says 3-7" tonight and 4-8" tomorrow for my town with the local weather forecasters calling for a general 8-14" across Northern Connecticut.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

a very handsome watches and warnings map from NOAA Storm Prediction Center
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/wwa/wwa.gif


----------



## roark (Jan 13, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Powder day for AZ Team at Pat's Peak. Bad for racing, but that only accounts for two runs. Good for all the rest of them.



Yes!

I hope I can get out of work early.


----------



## hiroto (Jan 13, 2008)

It hasn't even started snowing here yet and our school system
already declared tomorrow a snow day :blink:    As much as I'm 
hopeful, it seems rather premature.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

hiroto said:


> It hasn't even started snowing here yet and our school system
> already declared tomorrow a snow day :blink:    As much as I'm
> hopeful, it seems rather premature.



It's the Great Northeast Panic Attack II
I made the mistake of stopping at the grocery this morning for some lunch fixins.  I've never seen it so mobbed for a 10am Sunday.  I think they are freakin' out from the December storm where everyone was sent home at the same time, business and school.  You'll have a great excuse for being MIA at work.  Guess we'll have the roads to ourselves tomorrow, but I'm still waiting till Tuesday dawn patrol...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

December was a bit different in that our big snowstorm started around 10am which was about 2 hours earlier than forecast, thus alot of people got stuck out on the roads.

If we get alot of snow tonight and it's comming down hard on monday morning, I think alot of people will stay home. I am thinking that my son's school will be closed and we live fairly high up for Eastern Connecticut with some steeper hilly roads that I would not want my child on a bus in the snow.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> December was a bit different in that our big snowstorm started around 10am which was about 2 hours earlier than forecast, thus alot of people got stuck out on the roads.



You are being sensible, but I think the 295 million non-snow lovers will become irrational.  It's as if snow while precipitating has become a near-death experience.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

billski said:


> You are being sensible, but I think the 295 million non-snow lovers will become irrational. It's as if snow while precipitating has become a near-death experience.


 

In the defense of my Northern Connecticut breathern, it was snowing HARD on December 9th, with snowfall rates of 1-2" an hour by 1pm. The drive home was a bit hairy even for me and I have nearly 20 years of experience driving in the snow.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

It just started snowing here with a light coating on my deck and 34F.


----------



## Zand (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, precip is falling in CT and Greg hasn't complained about sleet yet.

That alone means we're in for a good storm.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 14, 2008)

Nothing yet in Chelmsford, MA... I keep looking out my window... but nothing yet.

-w


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 14, 2008)

3" new at 3am with heavy snow and 32F.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Zand said:


> Wow, precip is falling in CT and Greg hasn't complained about sleet yet.
> 
> That alone means we're in for a good storm.



Ha! I was sleeping by 9-ish last night so I didn't see it start. We picked up about 7" of heavy wet snow. Looks like it's just about done. Decent, but somewhat anti-climactic. If it was drier it would have added up to more.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 14, 2008)

This storm is making a good base re-building event for southern NE hills it looks like.

-w


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 14, 2008)

About 6" here in Coventry and still snowing hard, Warren's school is closed.


----------



## hiroto (Jan 14, 2008)

Wachusett is reporting 3 inches of new snow as of 6:43.

Gunstock (where I'm going on MLK weekend) reports:



> 4:48 AM - It just started snowing in the last 20 minutes and the pavement is white! We are expecting as much as a foot of snow out of this one which will set us up for a great week.


----------



## dmc (Jan 14, 2008)

3 to 4 " on fluff here at Hunter - still snowing.


----------



## JD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nada in Stowe.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a dusting on LI....I have yet to start my snowblower this year..:roll:


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 14, 2008)

It just started snowing up here.....not supposed to get much. We'll get ours at the end of the week.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2008)

JD said:


> Nada in Stowe.



'nuther coastal "upside down" (for skiers) storm.  My money says Wa-wa and CT areas look like the winners. "Strange brew..." Here in Lex. it looks like 6-8 on the ground (and I'm heading to Stowe/MRG this Friday, so get to workin' on those Friday flakes!)


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 14, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just a dusting on LI....I have yet to start my snowblower this year..:roll:


 

My driveway is about 300' long and laughs at the prospect of a snowthrower being used to clear it. I gave my snowthrower to my father and our neighbor and good friend is a landscaper who does our snow removal.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 14, 2008)

billski said:


> 'nuther coastal "upside down" (for skiers) storm. My money says Wa-wa and CT areas look like the winners. "Strange brew..." Here in Lex. it looks like 6-8 on the ground (and I'm heading to Stowe/MRG this Friday, so get to workin' on those Friday flakes!)


 
I am hearing 1' + for Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine on friday with possibly alot more if really cold air just to the west works in for a higher fluff factor. We are forecast to get snain here, so it looks like an inland track.

I am leaving for Maine on sunday morning.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> My driveway is about 300' long and laughs at the prospect of a snowthrower being used to clear it. I gave my snowthrower to my father and our neighbor and good friend is a landscaper who does our snow removal.


I have a huge driveway as well...goes from the front through the end off the backyard. Takes me over an hour to blow it....I love it!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2008)

wow, that was kind of a bust.  about 4 or 5 inches of the heaviest wettest snow i've ever seen in hartford.

i bet if it was lighter, we'd be around the foot they were calling for last night.  hope sundown picked up more.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow, that was kind of a bust.  about 4 or 5 inches of the heaviest wettest snow i've ever seen in hartford.
> 
> i bet if it was lighter, we'd be around the foot they were calling for last night.  hope sundown picked up more.



Yeah, I'm looking out my window and it sucks around here, but Westfield got 8" today, I'm sure Sundown's doing pretty well right now


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2008)

About 8 here. Fairly fluffy. Sky is lightening up and it's not snowing that hard, so I'd say that's about it. Gotta do some work, but I'm still going to try to get up to Wachusett around 3 for a couple hours.


----------



## hiroto (Jan 14, 2008)

Mostly done here at 4~5.   No woof.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Sort of a bust overall, but not bad considering we were talking about spring-like temps last week...


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 14, 2008)

Wa reporting 1 foot...I'm heading there later on and will report back with details. Maybe I'll demo tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2008)

Solid 10" here in Portland and we're still getting hammered.  Unfortunately, it does me no good here in town and it sounds like Sunday River, N. Conway areas will get about half of the amount we receive.


----------



## Mark_151 (Jan 14, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> Wa reporting 1 foot...I'm heading there later on and will report back with details. Maybe I'll demo tonight.



I'm about 15 minutes from Wa -- about 8" in my yard. Can't get there tonite due to snow clearing duties here, and the crowd looks like it's growing on the webcam. Planning on hitting it tomorrow after work around 4.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mark_151 said:


> I'm about 15 minutes from Wa -- about 8" in my yard. Can't get there tonite due to snow clearing duties here, and the crowd looks like it's growing on the webcam. Planning on hitting it tomorrow after work around 4.


 

It looked like Wachusett had at very most 8" of new snow, but it was very light.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2008)

Was is having a jaypeakmarketingmachine moment.  It's more like 8".  the 12" fell about where there are no ski slopes:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2008)

billski said:


> Was is having a jaypeakmarketingmachine moment.  It's more like 8".  the 12" fell about where there are no ski slopes:


This is a marketing machine moment for every single ski area. Most ski areas in northern New England only got 2-4" out of this storm. Not enough to open back up any natural snow trails. But with the metro areas getting a solid storm, you can bet skiers and riders are going to come out of the woodwork for the holiday this weekend.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2008)

was at Smuggs (Jan 11-16)  Monday morning started snowing, not too cold....ended up with about 3" up top Madonna, about .5 at the base of Morse


----------

